# Outlander engine light in high gear



## CaNAm1992 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey guys any help??? i have a 2007 can am outlander 800 i went riding the past weekend and got alittle wild and sunk my bike pulled plugs got are water out changed the oil and all that good stuff and now im getting a check engine light when the bike is in high gear wont come on till i start moving, but i can ride allday in low range without the light coming on. when in high gear moves and all seems like it has full power not sure what is going on any help would be awsome!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Try cleaning and greasing the plugs on the side of the gearcase, behind the black plastic cover at your right leg. My renegade will randomly throw a check engine or limp home light and that always fixes it for me. It only happens when i water ride for long periods of time.


----------



## CaNAm1992 (Apr 2, 2013)

im at work right now is it the single plugs the go to the gear box? and i should use dielectrical grease? thanks for help man


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, mine I think are slightly different from how the ones on yours are due to age, but they are just single wires that push onto prongs sticking out of the case....I dont remember if theres 3 or 4 of them all right there together. And dielectric grease is what I use on all my connectors, that was the first thing I did to my bike when I bought it new over a year ago....brought it straight home and pulled the plastics off and greased everything, and less than 2 weeks later it got its first set of snorkels (which lasted only about a month or so before I removed them and switched to something better).


----------



## CaNAm1992 (Apr 2, 2013)

Still havnt messed with it pulled the little black cover off today and realized that my brand new rear drive shaft is allready cracked were the u joint goes so i was pissed and went inside to call them they r sending me a new one over night but i looked at some of the wires and im still not sure whitch ones i should pull and grease hoping its just that easy but still ill take pics tommarow and maybe u could point em out for me


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Grease every wire you can get to.


----------



## CaNAm1992 (Apr 2, 2013)

LOL 10-4 man stoped and got some grease today before work plan on doing it tommarow and my wheel bearings in the front thanks for your help ill post how my progress goes


----------



## CaNAm1992 (Apr 2, 2013)

Greased every wire i could get to, and changed the fluid in the gearbox (came out with some water:bigeyes and still throw the code im thinking it has something to do with the gear selecter or something cause it was in park and saying in was in high gear on the dash but the bike was in park and not moving when reved up :261:im lost

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

is there a sensor that can be replaced in just lost????


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Actually i believe there is a sensor, somebody that i know through work has an 07 outlander that had some weird problem with a gear selector sensor...supposedly his is bypassed now and no longer reads out what gear he is actually in (i cant confirm this though). I would call your dealer and inquire about such a sensor and what symptoms a bad one might cause and go from there. Also search the canam forum, i have found a lot of useful info over there for the 2 canams that ive owned.


----------



## CaNAm1992 (Apr 2, 2013)

gona try my best to figure it out


----------



## CaNAm1992 (Apr 2, 2013)

cleaned and even put new plugs on the wires im still lost not sure what is going on with my outty


----------

